# history of MVA



## LINDAACOSTA (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello,
How do I code history of MVA for a office visit.  Do I use observation code V71.4?
Thanks
LA


----------



## mkm1517 (Nov 18, 2011)

Was it a recent MVA and they are having injury, pain or other signs/symptoms?  If so code those and add the MVA E-code.  Did they hit their head?  Was it a remote history?  Did the MVA have anything to do with this visit?  Having more specific info would help


----------



## us063958 (Nov 18, 2011)

Maybe a late effect....were they injured?  If so, may code - V15.59.  Do not code Observation unless they came in with nothing found.


----------

